# Antrag auf Auskunftserteilung gemäß § 34 BDSG



## Paranoid (7 Juli 2010)

Kann man von Absolut jeden Unternehmen Auskunft verlangen?

Wenn ich z.B. auf die Idee komme ein Unternehmen anzuschreiben, mit dem ich eigendlich garnichts zu tun habe?
Nicht das die einfach sagen "Warum sollten wir Daten von ihnen haben"

Geht um eine Bekannte die glaubt das Ihre Mutter auf ihren namen den Internetanschluss angemeldet hat, da die Mutter wegen Schufa wohl kein Anschluss hatte bevor sie dort wieder eingezogen ist.

Sie hat allerdings keine Unterlagen ,um beim Anbieter anzurufen und zu fragen.


----------



## Heiko (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Antrag auf Auskunftserteilung gemäß § 34 BDSG*

Im Prinzip kannst Du überall anfragen. Über eine Auskunft "wer sind Sie denn überhaupt?" musst Du Dich dann aber auch nicht wundern. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass jeder Daten über Dich speichert.


----------

